# Delfin 695 Drivers Door Mirror



## 128628 (Oct 10, 2009)

The glass is cracked in my 695 drivers door mirror.My local Renault dealers are unable to identify this mirror to order a replacement. Is there anyone who has had a similar problem and can supply me with a part number?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just had one replaced by Renault in Bradford. £35 its R800 number on the mirror.

Is it the heated electric one then that is the number. Took me hours to get one but asian chap in Bradford am trying to remember his name been working for Renault for 35 years knew how to put it on straight away took Lowdhams 4 hours and still no joy - Younis that's his name if you ring up Renault in Bradford and ask for him he should tell you straight away.

Tell him he did the one (Dethleffs) that looks like a fire engine few weeks ago he was spot on.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Humphry, and welcome.  

Please don't post the same message in multiple forums. It leads to all sorts of confusion when different members answer in the different threads. :roll: 

If you don't get a reply after a day or so you can bump your post to the top of the list by replying to it yourself with the word "bump". (Please leave it for a decent interval before doing so however.)

Don't worry about this - you clearly didn't realise it might cause confusion, so no problem!   

Regards

Dave


----------



## 128628 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Delfin 695 drivers door mirror*

Sorted! I returned to Cardiff Renault Retail this morning with the broken mirror glass which I managed to remove from the outer shell and a photo of the shell.It appears Renault Retail only have data on their system which covers the Master Van. The Master based motorhomes are based on the Master Truck. I then went to Cardiff Renault Trucks where the parts chappie traced the required parts on their data system and had the glass unit in stock. (Part No 5001850694) It wasn't the easiest of parts to fit- the instructions were in French- but once I heated the unit with a hair drier it clicked into place. Many Thanks Greenie for your information!


----------

